
Check Availability of Social Usernames, Domain Names and Trademarks. - seanlinmt
http://www.ud.com/
======
jcl
I guess with a two letter domain name, they're probably not a fly-by-night
scammer, but this would sure be a great way to get a list of names to grab for
ransom.

~~~
lanstein
"United Domains provides over ten years of expertise in domain registration,
offering over 170 top-level domains worldwide. As a leading domain registrar
in Europe, we support over 1.2 million domain names from more than 200,000
customers, including Lufthansa, Siemens, and Vodafone."

<http://www.ud.com/contact>

~~~
jessriedel
I don't feel all that convinced.

------
jgrahamc
This does not appear to include US trademark information. That seems pretty
important to me.

------
stcredzero
How do we know that the site won't pore through the submitted names and domain
squat?

(EDIT NOTE: I had a moment of self doubt and looked up "pore" vs. "pour."
<http://www.dailywritingtips.com/poring-over-pore-and-pour/>)

~~~
lanstein
See my comment above

